# Yet ANOTHER LGD fence question



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi folks. I've searched through the threads and can't see that this has been answered previously so here goes.

*My setup:* Boer goats, 2-1/2 yr old intact male Anatolian/Maremma cross and a young female Anatolian/Pyr cross on 12 acres. I have a small pasture with field fence and a large pasture with 7 strand high-tensile electric.

*Dilemma:* Male dog will stay in field fence pasture, until he finds a new way to dig out, but has NO problem digging under the bottom strand of the electric fence. Now he's led the puppy out a few times. He's pretty good about staying in with the goats during the day, but at night he roams well outside my property--he's got a bad habit and I'm afraid he will get into trouble with neighbors. I can probably solve the field fence problem with a hot wire just inside the fence, but I doubt that will work on my large pasture.

I've been researching invisible fence and the SportDog SDF-100a gets good review and should be able to cover my area. Based on searching threads on here it looks like some people have had success with these systems while others haven't.

*Question:* do these invisible fences have to be run with the wire they come with or could I hook it to a wire that isn't hot on my electric fence? I can't find an answer to this anywhere, but it would be SO convenient if it could. I have read that electricity can mess with the range of the system.


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmmm, looks like no one has tried this before.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Go to Rocky Mountain Kangal - Breeders of Turkish Kangals and Boz Shepherd livestock guardian dogs | Missoula, Montana. Contact Vose.

My friend Vose uses this to fence his Kangals and Boz in a 5 strand Barb Wire fence.

He has learned many ways to tweak it to work better.
He lives in Timberwolf country, and the dogs seldom escape.

He has his dogs fenced into a 160 acre pasture with this fence.
Just has to change the 9 volt batteries once every 6 months in the collars.

I plan to expand my dogs into additional pastures using this. 

Otherwise, a single electric wire suspended 2 foot high, and 1-1.5 feet inside of a fence will usually work.


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks. I will have to give it a try. If I could get that could work, it would be awesome--and a great way to economically add protection if you move around on additional pasture.


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

Reporting back. I bought the SportDog 100 acre system. SDF100A I think. I ran the insulated copper wire that came with the kit down to my aluminum high tensile fence which goes around my big pasture. Where that ends I hooked a regular galvanized 1/4 mile wire up and went around my small pasture that is surrounded by field fence. I just hooked to insulators on every third T-post. I turned the thing on and IT WORKED! I was thrilled. Since then my dog has not left my property and seems to understand that the shocks happen near the fence.

The cool thing about the SportDog collar is that it gives an audible warning and vibration before it shocks. It has different settings for how strong the shock is. I put it on average and let's just say that when he hears the noise he turns around quick.

I'd bet this would work great in a portable grazing situation too if you kept it well covered from rain. You could have your solar panel to your battery and then a battery to an inverter for the radio transmitter. Attach it to existing fencing and connect any breaks in the circuit and there you go.


----------



## Barb_in_MD (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello! Searching for using a SportDog system (the same one you had, 100A) to make our 6 strand high tensile pasture fences also dog-proof, I came across your post. It seems that you figured out some way to run the SportDog wire right to the fence. Did you then attach it to the fence? Or somehow splice their wire onto one/all of the fence wires? 

SportDog recommends that you keep their wire five feet away from metal, because metal may interfere with the signal. When we read that in the manual, we started looking at how to lay the wire five feet on the outside of the fence (thinking that inside, it would get stepped on by animals and broken) and due to the lay of our land, it looks like that would be a pretty big hassle. 

So coming across your post made us hopeful that the fence itself could be the "shock collar" barrier. But calling the company again about it, they said no, keep it five feet away from a metal fence, or the signal could be messed up -- greatly intensified, or nixed. 

I hope you know something they don't... Thanks for offering your experience with this.


----------

